# I got an awesome deal!



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I’ve been putting out feelers for the last 6 months for a ridgid sonde and finally one showed up. The guy didn’t know what it was, it was sold as is and he said the red on light didn’t turn on. I took a gamble as a new one would cost me over 600$ and the odds that I really need it again is slim.

I received the package today, he had left it turned on, battery dead, no packing in the box. What a dumb a$$, Anyway its new, I inserted a fresh battery, turned on my brand new navitrack II that I bought last year. The NavII was sold as used with not so great pics(Another awesome deal!)... 

The on light doesn’t turn on but the sonde works!! There's even a special place designed for it in the Navtrack case!


Now I need to get an adapter which costs more than what I paid for the sonde (adapter approx price 210$) OR maybe order myself a chinese knock off 3/8 drain cleaning bit and modify it to fit the sonde. The sonde has 1/4" threads. The real adapter screws onto the plastic casing replacing the one shown in the pic. The sonde's cap looks like its designed to put on a fiberglass rod or something for ducts?


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I think I'll cut off my C-cutter I never used before and weld a 1/4" bolt for the sonde tip.

Maybe I could do the same and weld a 1/4" stud at the end of my 5/16" on my General wire cable...YES!


.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Maybe the new ones are different, but the light doesn’t stay on when a battery is in it. The light blinks. 

Also, I may have the adapter that you need and I’ll never use it. If I do you can have it. I’ll look later today.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Toli said:


> Maybe the new ones are different, but the light doesn’t stay on when a battery is in it. The light blinks.
> 
> Also, I may have the adapter that you need and I’ll never use it. If I do you can have it. I’ll look later today.


That would be awesome! Let me know!


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

#19268. For 7/8” and 1/2” cable. If you can use it pay the shipping and it’s yours.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Toli said:


> #19268. For 7/8” and 1/2” cable. If you can use it pay the shipping and it’s yours.


PM sent.


----------

